# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  nanoBus

## antti

Elokuun puolivälin tienoilla Nanobus ( Taksiväylä Oy) aloittamassa kolmella kierroksella. Ajetaan tehokkaasti yhdellä autolla, siten että ensimmäinen lähtö 7:00 Helsingistä ja Turusta 9:45. Ja pari kierrosta perään. Autona huhun mukaan tuplakerros-Setra!

----------


## kuukanko

Lähdöt näkyy jo Matkahuollon verkkokaupassa. 17.8. Helsinki - Turku lippujen hinta on 5,99 e. OB myy samana päivänä omassa verkkokaupassaan tuon välin lähtöjä 6,90 e, paitsi parille lähdölle on vielä euron liput tarjolla. Tässä voidaan vielä nähdä hintasota. Jos ei nanoBusilla ole paljoa pääomaa taustalla, niin ei ole vaikea arvata, kuka hintasodan voittaa. Tosin hintasodassa suurin häviäjä voisi olla Vainio.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt nanoBusin lippuja on oikeasti ostettavissakin Matkahuollon verkkokaupassa. 13.8. Helsinki - Turku (ja toisinpäin) hintaan 2,99 e myynnissä 5 paikkaa, sitä seuraavat 5,99 e.

----------


## Rattivaunu

NanoBusista on mielenkiintoinen kirjoitus Ilta-Sanomien verkkojulkaisussa. Siinä luvataan aggressiivista hintakilpailua.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siinä luvataan aggressiivista hintakilpailua.


Jutun mukaan aluksi lippujen keskihinta Helsinki - Turku -välillä on 4 euroa ja tavoite on saada nostettua se 5 euroon.

Sitten pientä matematiikkaa sillä oletuksella, että nanoBusilla tuotantokustannus kaksikerrosbussilla on sama kuin OnniBusin aikanaan julkisuudessa esittämä 1,50 e/km:
yhden lähdön pituus on n. 170 km, joten tuotantokustannus on 170 km x 1,50 e/km = 255 e
4 euron keskimääräisestä lipunhinnasta jää ALV:n jälkeen 3,60 e. Yhtä lähtöä kohden pitäisi olla siis keskimäärin 71 matkustajaa, ettei jäädä tappiolle
5 euron keskimääräisestä lipunhinnasta jää ALV:n jälkeen 4,50 e. Yhtä lähtöä kohden pitäisi olla keskimäärin 57 matkustajaa, ettei jäädä tappiolle

Varsin kovia keskikuormia ottaen huomioon, että linja liikennöi myös hiljaisempina vuorokaudenaikoina ja viikonpäivinä.

----------


## samulih

HInnoista kun puhutaan pakko aina kysyä, mikä oikeasti on halpa ja järkevä hinta millekin.

----------


## hani

Lehtijutun mukaan Setra on tuotu Puolasta käytettynä. Varmasti oikein kelpo peli, mutta kertoo karua kieltään Suomen joukkoliikennemarkkinoista. Bussit tuodaan nykyään käytettyinä Itä-Euroopasta eikä enää Ruotsista tai Norjasta edes.

----------


## Melamies

> Lehtijutun mukaan Setra on tuotu Puolasta käytettynä. Varmasti oikein kelpo peli, mutta kertoo karua kieltään Suomen joukkoliikennemarkkinoista. Bussit tuodaan nykyään käytettyinä Itä-Euroopasta eikä enää Ruotsista tai Norjasta edes.


En tunne tätä tapausta, mutta yleisellä tasolla puhuttaessa on selvää, että koronaepidemian vuoksi nyt on käytetyillä busseilla ostajan markkinat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:54 ----------




> HInnoista kun puhutaan pakko aina kysyä, mikä oikeasti on halpa ja järkevä hinta millekin.


Niin, mihin vertaisimme? Lähin vertailukohde on tietenkin OB. Mutta jos ajatellaan kysymystä mennäkö Turkuun ja takaisin, niin mitä muuta tuolla rahalla saa? Jos edestakainen matka maksaa saman tai vähemmän kuin huoltiksen puffetlounas, niin onhan se halpaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, mihin vertaisimme? Lähin vertailukohde on tietenkin OB. Mutta jos ajatellaan kysymystä mennäkö Turkuun ja takaisin, niin mitä muuta tuolla rahalla saa? Jos edestakainen matka maksaa saman tai vähemmän kuin huoltiksen puffetlounas, niin onhan se halpaa.


Pääseehän tuolla melkein Helsingistä Espooseen HSL-bussilla!  :Very Happy:  Jättääköhän Nanobus matkustajia Nihtisillassa kyydistä myös suunnassa länteen?

----------


## bernemi

> Lehtijutun mukaan Setra on tuotu Puolasta käytettynä. Varmasti oikein kelpo peli, mutta kertoo karua kieltään Suomen joukkoliikennemarkkinoista. Bussit tuodaan nykyään käytettyinä Itä-Euroopasta eikä enää Ruotsista tai Norjasta edes.


Kyllä vaikuttaa siltä, että Suomeen tuodaan selvästi eniten käytettyjä isoja busseja juuri muista Pohjoismaista. Nämä Itä-Euroopan tuliaiset ovat vielä yksittäistapauksia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussit tuodaan nykyään käytettyinä Itä-Euroopasta eikä enää Ruotsista tai Norjasta edes.


Kunhan vaan ovat varusteltuja pohjoisiin lämpötiloihin sopivasti, niin ihan samoja busseja Itä-Euroopasta saa kuin Ruotsista tai Norjasta. Muista kuin Pohjoismaista tuodessa tuo meikäläiseen talveen varustelu ei kuitenkaan ole itsestäänselvyys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kunhan vaan ovat varusteltuja pohjoisiin lämpötiloihin sopivasti, niin ihan samoja busseja Itä-Euroopasta saa kuin Ruotsista tai Norjasta. Muista kuin Pohjoismaista tuodessa tuo meikäläiseen talveen varustelu ei kuitenkaan ole itsestäänselvyys.


Puolan vuoristoseuduilla on talvella yhtä kylmää kuin Suomessa. Viime talvena oli jopa kylmempää. 

Muuuten tuo Nihtsillan pysähdyksen voisi korvata Lommilalla, koska Nihtisilta huonommin saavutettavissa eikä pysäköintimahdollisuutta saattoliikenteelle ole. VR on syöttänyt tosi tehokkaasti bussiyhtiöiden lapaan kun vaihtoi Turun junien Espoon keskuksen pysähdykset Leppävaaraksi. Nyt vetolaukut kolisevat yhtenään Lommilassa moottoritietä ylittävällä sillalla kun ei junat enää pysähdy.  :Laughing: 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

^ Nihtisillalla on kummallakin puolella Turunväylää parkkipaikat bussipysäkkien vieressä, joten mistä puhut? Lommilassa ei ole? 

Saavutettavuushöpinöitäkään en oikein ymmärrä: Nihtisilta on kuitenkin erittäin hyvin saavutettavissa myös kehä2n kummastakin päästä siinä kun Lommila on lähinnä Turunväylän Ikeapysäkki. Väkimäärä Nihtisillan ympäristössä on osapuilleen kaksinkertainen Lommilaan nähden, ihan sama millä säteellä mitataan.

Itse yrityksestä sen verran, että melko riskitöntä se on lähteä hintasotimaan yrittäjäveljeksinä yhdellä bussilla, jos itse ajavat. Ei siinä mahdottomia tappioita ehdi liikennöinnillä tekemään ja homman pitäisi toimia niin kauan kuin kalusto pysyy ajokunnossa. Se on sitten toinen asia, että tuntipalkoille ei luultavasti helpolla pääse ja riskinkantokykyä ei ehkä ole. Eli jos/kun dösä leviää, niin vuoroja mahdollisesti jää ajamatta ja mainetappiota syntyy.

----------


## samulih

> Pääseehän tuolla melkein Helsingistä Espooseen HSL-bussilla!  Jättääköhän Nanobus matkustajia Nihtisillassa kyydistä myös suunnassa länteen?


Joo oma kysymykseni oli lähinnä retorinen, itseäni riepoo kun jotain tietää siitä millä se raha tehdään ja sitten hihkutaan halpoja hintoja. Jonkun on sitten kuitenkin se lasku maksettava, loppujen lopuksi jossain paikoissa yhteiskunnan.

 Pojat voivat omasta kaivaa varmaan, tai ajaa itse jos ei muuten. Aiemmin oli riskisijoittajat tuhoamassa, vaikkakin ratsastivat perusuomalaisella sotisovalla että ei kukaan liikaa kysellyt mistä rahat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> ^ Nihtisillalla on kummallakin puolella Turunväylää parkkipaikat bussipysäkkien vieressä, joten mistä puhut? Lommilassa ei ole? 
> 
> Saavutettavuushöpinöitäkään en oikein ymmärrä: Nihtisilta on kuitenkin erittäin hyvin saavutettavissa myös kehä2n kummastakin päästä siinä kun Lommila on lähinnä Turunväylän Ikeapysäkki. Väkimäärä Nihtisillan ympäristössä on osapuilleen kaksinkertainen Lommilaan nähden, ihan sama millä säteellä mitataan.


Ehkä mun pitäisi tutustua paremmin Nihtisillan saattopysäköintiin sitten. Lommilassa se on golf-kentän parkkipaikka joka toimii epävirallisesti siinä tehtävässä. Ei optimaalisin mutta ainoa mahdollinen keski-Espooon asukkaliille päästä Turun suuntaan julkisilla sen jälkeen kun junat eivät enää pysähdy Espoon asemalla.

Onko se muuten niin että Onnibus ajaa kehäkakkosta pitkin Länskäriltä Turun motarille, koska kehäykköstä pitkin se jäisi auttamattomasti myöhään työmaiden takia? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jussi

> Pääseehän tuolla melkein Helsingistä Espooseen HSL-bussilla!  Jättääköhän Nanobus matkustajia Nihtisillassa kyydistä myös suunnassa länteen?


Nihtisillan pysäkki on aika harvalla matkan varsinainen kohde. Jos työpaikka tai koti ei satu sijaitsemaan kävelyetäisyydellä, pitää joko ostaa se HSL-lippu (2,80 e) tai olla joku muu kulkuneuvo odottamassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nihtisillan pysäkki on aika harvalla matkan varsinainen kohde. Jos työpaikka tai koti ei satu sijaitsemaan kävelyetäisyydellä, pitää joko ostaa se HSL-lippu (2,80 e) tai olla joku muu kulkuneuvo odottamassa.


Näin on. Siellä ei ole edes kauppoja, kävelymatkat lähimpiin asuntoihin vähintään kilometrin, ja lähimmät asuntokeskittymät muutenkin Mankkaalla, Kilossa ja Kauniaisissa jonne yli 2 km. Monet vielä 90-luvullla kukoistaneet toimistokompleksit alueella ovat lopettaneet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

nanoBus aloitti ja Iltalehden jutun mukaan ainakin yksi kilpailija vastasi puolittamalla hinnat nanoBusin kanssa samoihin aikoihin menevillä lähdöillä.

----------


## Sakke100

Salo Piihovi, 13.8. noin klo 8.30 matkalla Turkuun.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Räkätaudin ja työkiireiden takia tulin bonganneeksi nanoBusin vasta tänään ja nyt oli ajossa vara-auto: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/50275673726

----------


## kuukanko

Muutoksia liikennöintiin tulee nopeasti. 7.9. alkaen ajetaan vain pe - su 2 kierrosta ja torstaisin yksi kierros. Myös OB alkaa myydä lippuja nanoBusin vuoroihin.

----------


## rane

> nanoBus aloitti ja Iltalehden jutun mukaan ainakin yksi kilpailija vastasi puolittamalla hinnat nanoBusin kanssa samoihin aikoihin menevillä lähdöillä.


Ja vähentää ajopäiviä ensi viikon alusta alkaen.

----------


## Salomaa

Ostin juuri VR säästölipun Helsingistä Turun satamaan, hinta 8,90. Sen maksaa mielellään nopeudesta, matkustusmukavuudesta ja istuinpaikan väljyydestä. Olen muutaman kerran testannut Onnibussia, istuimet ovat kapeita, muovisia ja jos vieressä istuu toinen niin samassa asennossa istutaan. Vaikka halvalla pääsee, niin mieluummin maksaa hieman lisää mukavuudesta.

Iltalehden mukaan nanoBusin istuimet ovat tilavat, mutta bussiharrastajat täällä tietävät onko asia todellisuudessa näin ?

----------


## jiipeehoo

Kilpailu on kovaa Turun ja Helsingin välillä. VR, nanobus, onnibus ja Vainion liikenne. Pohjolakin taitaa jotain ajaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kilpailu on kovaa Turun ja Helsingin välillä. VR, nanobus, onnibus ja Vainion liikenne. Pohjolakin taitaa jotain ajaa.


PL ei aja, mutta Paunu ajaa.

----------


## Star 701

> PL ei aja, mutta Paunu ajaa.


Pohjolan Liikennehän ei ole ajanut pikavuoroja 28.02.2019 jälkeen, jolloin lopettivat kaikki pikavuorot.

----------


## Munkki

Aloitti sitten ilmeisesti yhteistyön oletettu-pahimman kilpailijansa kanssa, sillä ob.com sivuilla näytti olevan nanobusin lippuja myynnissä reittinumero N1:nä ainakin 11.9. Alkaen

----------


## aki

Nanobus aloittaa tänään 4.12 liikennöinnin Helsingin ja Jyväskylän välillä. Liikennöintipäivät ovat Perjantai ja Sunnuntai.

Lähtöajat:
Helsingistä 12.05(su) 16.25(pe,su)
Jyväskylästä 12.00(pe,su) 17.00(su)

Pysähdyspaikat:
Helsinki, Kamppi
Helsinki, Viikki
Lahti, matkakeskus
Hartola
Joutsa
Jyväskylä, matkakeskus

Ajoaika 3h 30min.
Lippujen hinnat alkaen 8,99

----------


## Zambo

> Nanobus aloittaa tänään 4.12 liikennöinnin Helsingin ja Jyväskylän välillä. Liikennöintipäivät ovat Perjantai


Saa nähdä ajaako joku muu firma nämä, kilpailuttivat alihankkijoita.

----------


## pehkonen

> Saa nähdä ajaako joku muu firma nämä, kilpailuttivat alihankkijoita.


Niin tuo pesu-vuoro varmaankin ajetaan Jyväskylästä päin. Muuten vaatii paljon siirtoajoja?

----------


## eemeli113

> Saa nähdä ajaako joku muu firma nämä, kilpailuttivat alihankkijoita.


Tilausliikenne Lampinen ajaa tätä.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Tilausliikenne Lampinen ajaa tätä.


Lampisen #33 tänään Itsenäisyyspäivänä Helsinkiin. 

Kuva: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...ampinen+33.JPG

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helsingistä klo 12.05 lähtevää vuoroa ajettiin FPV-123:lla. Kuva

----------


## kuukanko

nanoBus.fi kertoo: "KAIKKI VUOROT PERUTTU HEIKENTYNEEN KORONAVIRUSTILANTEEN VUOKSI 7.12.2020 ALKAEN. JATKAMME LIIKENNÖINTIÄ TILANTEEN NORMALISOITUESSA. KIITÄMME KAIKKIA MATKUSTAJIA!"

----------


## Zambo

NanoBus haluaisi kunnon starttirahaa toiminnalleen:
https://aamuset.fi/artikkeli/5111662...+vahvistavaksi

----------


## kuukanko

Kovin on samanlaista retoriikkaa kuin Onnibusilla joskus 2012 - 2013. Onnibus tosin mullisti markkinat jo silloin, joten nykyaikana samoilla jutuilla ei selvinnyt enää pitkälle.

----------


## antti

Melkoista valitusta Nanobussilla. Vainio aloitti Helsinkiin ajon yli puoli vuosisataa sitten ja O-bussikin 8 vuotta sitten. Nämä valtion tukirahat ovat tarkoitettu korvaamaan menetettyä liikevaihtoa. Sitten uusi yrittäjä aloittaa koronapandemian aikana eli ei ole ehtinyt menettämään yhtään mitään. Heidän ajattelullaan voin vaikka minä ostaa tai vuokrata vanhan bussin ja aloittaa linjaliikennöinnin ja pyytää sata tonnia koronatappioihin. Nanobussin liikennöinti ei ole oikein vakavasti otettavaa, elokuussa aloitetaan ajot ja kuukautta myöhemmin muutetaan aikataulu täysin. Jyväskylän reittiä ajettiin yhdet perjantai- ja sunnuntaikierrokset ja sen jälkeen liikenne Turun linjan myötä 
keskeytettiin vai lopetettiin. Näin palvellen on vaikeaa saada kanta-asiakkaita. 
Virossa kuulemma pitää uuden vuoron saadessaan sitoutua ajamaan kaksi vuotta sitä samalla aikataululla, tässä olisi ideaa tännekin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Virossa kuulemma pitää uuden vuoron saadessaan sitoutua ajamaan kaksi vuotta sitä samalla aikataululla, tässä olisi ideaa tännekin.


Hyvin sanottu. Suomessakin kai periaatteessa merkitävä liikenteen muutos pitää ilmoitaa 60 päivää ennen muutosta (pl. konkurssi). Eipä ole se tuntunut rajoittavan ainakaan uusien toimijoiden (alle 10 vuotta alalla olleita) toimintaa näissä asioissa. Ei ole oikein kyllä kukaan tuntunut valvovankaan tätä asiaa...

----------


## Madmax

Onko tämä vielä pystyssä ? 
Säilöivät autojaan Tapiolassa koko talven ja kevään mutta autot katosivat Toukokuussa. 
Matkahuollosta & Onnibussin puolelta ei löydy mitään

----------


## kiitokurre

Liikennettä ei tällä hetkellä ole ja Setra on myynnissä https://www.nettikone.com/setra/s431dt/2072026

----------


## kuukanko

Juuri nyt Setra seisoo taas Suurpellossa.

----------


## Salomaa

Koskien nanoBussien liikennöintiä, minulle vastattiin itse firmasta näin:

"Nanobus jatkaa syysaikataulussa liikennöintiä Turun ja Helsingin välillä."

Eli nanoBuss on toiminnassa oleva yhtiö. Toiminnan laajuus on sitten suppeammasta päästä.

----------


## killerpop

> Eli nanoBuss on toiminnassa oleva yhtiö. Toiminnan laajuus on sitten suppeammasta päästä.


https://abounderrattelser.fi/22-arig...s-bussforetag/ antaa ymmärtää kuitenkin että toiminta on myyty.

----------


## pehkonen

> https://abounderrattelser.fi/22-arig...s-bussforetag/ antaa ymmärtää kuitenkin että toiminta on myyty.


Eli vähän aikaa oli kivaa yrittää, mutta arki iski ja myyntiin?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mitä myytävää on edes ollut?

----------


## eemeli113

NanoBus.fi aloitti jälleen vuoroliikenteensä perjantaina 13.8.2021. Itse havainnoin ainakin ensimmäisellä Turku-Helsinki-lähdöllä liikennöineen Vesman #5:n: https://bussikirjasto.fi/ultra/kortti.php?haku=KMG-626

----------


## Minä vain

> https://abounderrattelser.fi/22-arig...s-bussforetag/ antaa ymmärtää kuitenkin että toiminta on myyty.


Kun kokeilin tuota yhtiötä kerran, ei ollut paljoa ripustettavaksi joulukuuseen siinä. Itäeurooppalainen vanha hyrysysy, jonka sisäilma olisi ollut liian kuumaa itse pääpirullekin. Ehkä toiminta paranee kaupan myötä?

----------


## bussitietäjä

Helsinkiin ajava halpabussifirma myytiin  näin kävi 2,99 e -hinnoille
https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/4255709

----------

